# Chili rasboras- how much space do I need to allow for personality?



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm trying to work out how many chilli rasboras to get for a 7 gallon planted tank. I've been googling it but only come up with answers related to bioload. They are so tiny I'm thinking bioload really isn't much of an issue. I'm more wondering if males tend to fight etc. Some fish seem to love being packed in, others need their space. When I say packed in, I wouldn't get more than about 10 anyway which should be fine for bioload but will that cause them to feel crowded? It is a tallish tank so doesn't have a huge footprint.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

They seem to be less shy and more comfortable in large numbers.
I've kept up to 30 of them in a 10 gal tank without any problem.
You could easily keep 15 to 20 in your 7 gal (if no other tank-mates), and I'm quite sure you would see them more often than if you just kept 10 or less.


----------



## frankiefire702 (Dec 18, 2013)

I currently have 3 in my 5 gallon. Plan on adding 3 more.


----------



## spdu4ia (Feb 7, 2014)

9 in my five gallon and they do very nicely so probably 10-15 in your 7.


----------



## snail (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input, that's great .


----------



## CyanoSnow (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with everyone else. I have 10 in my 7 gallon. They can get a little feisty and chase each other but I haven't had any serious problems with them.


----------

